# Music And Measure Theory



## Jason Hu (Jun 13, 2016)

I've found an interesting video on Youtube, which talks about the connection between music and the measure theory in mathematics. What's your opinion of this connection?
URL:


----------



## Jason Hu (Jun 13, 2016)

Why there's no reply on this? 
You are not interested in Math?


----------

